# .mpv Converter



## Criminalogy (30. Oktober 2006)

habe mir letztens einen MP4-Player gekauft.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich nur .mpv Video Dateien auf das Teil schieben kann.

Gibt es einen kostenlosen Converter der .mpg oder .avi zu .mpv Dateien konvertiert.

Wenn nicht gibt es ne gute kostenpflichtige Lösung.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## axn (30. Oktober 2006)

Keine Ahnung, aber hast du schon versucht eine Mpeg4.mpg in Mpeg4.mpv umzubenennen? Manchmal reicht das schon. 

mfg

axn


----------



## Criminalogy (30. Oktober 2006)

ne das habe ich noch nicht probiert, wäre aber nen Verscuch wert.

Kann aber ganz ehrlich irgendwie nicht glauben das es so einfach geht, naja mal sehn


----------

